# Jason Terry...



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

needs more attention, that man just loves the playoffs. He is playing better than last year, and his passing looks like he's a pass-first pg. He needs more love, this man might be the biggest X-Factor in the Mavs post-season this year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Agreed. However, the whole team has been terrific so far. The Grizz aren't a bad team, but Dallas is just a much better one.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

HKF said:



> Agreed. However, the whole team has been terrific so far. The Grizz aren't a bad team, but Dallas is just a much better one.


According to your sig, you don't like ANY Dallas players?

Though I thoroughly enjoyed the quote in your sig.
:biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> According to your sig, you don't like ANY Dallas players?
> 
> Though I thoroughly enjoyed the quote in your sig.
> :biggrin:


Well I like Devin Harris, Dirk and Jason Terry, but in a sea of 400 players, it's not easy to get on my top 15 favorite list.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I kind of like him being the best kept secret in Dallas...thats why I dont talk much about him online...let him take others by suprise...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm sure Jason would love for this stage to get bigger (i.e. NBA Finals) in order to showcase to the league that "...yes, I'm an unrestricted free agent, and yes, I love being a Maverick."


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

cuban will make him stay, he's too good not to be and devin is too young and fragile for him not to stay. plus he's a big clutch guy, and has a little swagger in him. And the fact that Dirk isn't very media-ish, but terry though is he likes to have interviews and stuff.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

hed be crazy to leave a top 3 team for anything less. Now, if SA somehow made an offer, then who knows.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

VeN said:


> hed be crazy to leave a top 3 team for anything less. Now, if SA somehow made an offer, then who knows.


Why would JET rather go to San Antonio than stay with Dallas? No way.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> hed be crazy to leave a top 3 team for anything less. Now, if SA somehow made an offer, then who knows.


His situation is much different than Finley, for example. These guys have built some  team together.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Can someone explain Terry's contract to me this offseason? 

Do we have his Bird Rights? Is he a RFA

If it's none of the above, can we only offer him the full MLE


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

He will be a free agent after this year. Even though he is a great shooter, i think we need a PG that can pass and move the ball. Hopefully Devin Harris will be ready to start next year and maybe we can get Brevin Knight as our second PG. He said he wants to join a championship contender team, he is a good passer and a pretty good defender.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Terry has been alot better at moving the ball. And hes a great shooter. Unless we got another great shooter on Terrys level, then we NEED to keep him. Aside from his shooting, he knows how to get to the paint and draw contact. His defence has also stepped up a bit.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Hes perfect for the Lakers...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> Hes perfect for the Lakers...


 Good thing hes on the mavs huh?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

^^^^^
Good thing hes a free agent this year huh? :clown:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Lakers have no need for JET, they have Smush Parker.

Nothing to see here...move along


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He'll sign back with Dallas for the maximum.

BTW is he a restricted free-agent?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Lakers have no need for JET, they have Smush Parker.
> 
> Nothing to see here...move along


Jason Terry > Smush Parker.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> Jason Terry > Smush Parker.


Ssshhhhhh....


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> He'll sign back with Dallas for the maximum.


No way does Cuban give Terry a max contract. He's a great shooter, but not worth max money.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

A few of my posts were deleted


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> A few of my posts were deleted


Not by me. What posts were deleted?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

About the cash and MLE oh **** it its aight


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Devin Harris and Brevin Knight, that's a good PG lineup. Sign and trade Terry for a backup PF that has some low post, 
C - Damp
PF - Name
SF - Dirk
SWEET!!!


----------

